# Sublimation - polyester v's chromablast - cotton



## printimpression (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello - I am new to this forum but have been printing t-shirts for a while. We were recommended a product called Chromablast and a new richo printer - we already have a richo that we use for sublimation. What we wanted was the ability to print onto cotton - we have found that chromablast works for square designs but not for anything more intricate as it leaves a window - is this out only option to print full colour digitally onto cotton or have I missed something? Can anyone help or recommend a process that doesn't leave this window - like sublimation but for cotton??


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

printimpression said:


> Hello - I am new to this forum but have been printing t-shirts for a while. We were recommended a product called Chromablast and a new richo printer - we already have a richo that we use for sublimation. What we wanted was the ability to print onto cotton - we have found that chromablast works for square designs but not for anything more intricate as it leaves a window - is this out only option to print full colour digitally onto cotton or have I missed something? Can anyone help or recommend a process that doesn't leave this window - like sublimation but for cotton??


Chromablast is not a unique process, Sawgrass (and some of their vendors) just markets it as though it is.

Very few imprinters actually use it, check at the link below for much more cheaper alternatives ... typically using JPSS or Transjet 2 transfer paper with a 4 color Epson printer and 3rd party inks like Cobra inks is the standard practice.

As you go through the posts at the link below you will conclude that few actully use Chromablast.

Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper - T-Shirt Forums


----------

